# New Ollie's Find



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Ollie's Bargain Outlet recently sent out fliers about a "massive buyout" of model kits, including stuff from Monogram, AMT, Revell, Lindberg, Hawk and Polar Lights. Fortunately, we have one of these "good stuff cheap" stores here in Dover, so I hightailed it over there. They have a large supply of Weird-Oh, lots of Lindberg and AMT cars and some aircraft and armor kits that I'm not familiar with. But they also had the Glow-in-the-Dark reissue of the Interplanetary UFO (i.e., Leif Erickson) for $10.99 each and the Lindberg Mars Communications Satellite for $7.99. 
A year or so ago I got the reissue Klingon D-7 in the metal box for $9.99. Unfortunately, I didn't see any Polar Lights kits; they either were sold out or maybe this store did not receive any. That's pretty much par for the course at Ollie's.
Ollie's sells overstocks from other stores that apparently has sat on the shelf for too long, so maybe these kits aren't in great demand, but I bought them anyhow. I never had the UFO when I was a kid and wasn't familiar with the Mars ship. But they look like easy kits to do, so I've added them to my stash
You all might want to check them out. Ollie's stores are not ubiquitous -- we only have one in Delaware -- but maybe some of us can scout out kits for others.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Very neat. Thanks for the heads up. I have an Ollie's I can get near if I make an effort.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nearest one to me appears to be in... Trenton??
Never mind. :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They actually opened one of those sort of near me. Probably an hour away. If they have something cool, it would be worth the trip. I used to score some good kit finds at Tuesday Morning and Big Lots but I haven't seen many/any there in a long time now.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Tuesday Morning??? The furniture place?

I've killed at Big lots in the dark distant past........................Polar Lights/Aurora monster/superhero closeouts at $4 each.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Our Tuesday Morning stores have one aisle of stuff like patio furniture and yard signs but the rest of the store is toys, sometimes models, kitchen stuff, bedding, pet items, home decor etc. Pretty much all the stuff you see in the back of Ross, Marshall's or TJ Max. When AMT got out of the Star Wars and Star Trek kits some years back (before Round 2) I scored a few of the Cut Away Enterprise and Falcon kits for dirt cheap and resold them in my own store. They have had Lindberg stuff off and on too, especially after J Lloyd International sold them off to Round 2


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well, I made the trip to Ollie's today. They are new down here in central Florida. The Zephyrhills store is about 40 miles out of town for me. It isn't a bad drive on a country highway, though. The store had quite a few random Lindberg kits. The ones I can remember were:

Triceratops (ex Pyro)
American Bald Eagle (ex Pyro)
Fishing Trawler (ex Pyro)
Coast Guard Patrol Boat
Focke Wulf 190
F100 Super Saber (ex IMC "Battle Damage" kit)
Satillite Rocket
Mercedes SSK
Bugatti
Bull Horn T Bucket
Model T pick up 3 in 1
1/32 Fire Truck
Fuel tanker (ex IMC?)
XF-88 VooDoo jet fighter
USS Nautilus
Gato Fleet Sub


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

I went to Ollie's in Knoxville, TN over the weekend and noticed a bunch of Lindberg models on sale. djnick66 pretty well covered what they had. I'd like to add they had the Bismark battleship and also the Ticonderoga aircraft carrier. I also saw a Civil war set in 1/16 scale.

May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dang I'd have bought the Ticonderoga and Civil War set. I was hoping they had the Civil War set here. I have another Ollies out toward Orlando I should try. It's a bit of a drive but I don't have anything better to do. Plus if you get a couple kits at half price that more than makes up for an hour's worth of driving.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I checked the Ollie's about 3 miles from my house and I picked up some Hawk Weird-Oh's kits, Medieval Torture The Iron Maiden, Wacky Contraptions Stranded Old Salt Flags A Ship and Pain Free Tooth Puller, all for $7.99 each.


----------

